# Esse Lo Courtier Stove



## RaceDiagnostics (May 6, 2016)

I happened to come across an old (closed) thread here where someone was asking about the instruction manual for the "Lo Courtier Stove", he never did find it, so I thought I would post up the installation and user manual just in case someone else ever looks for it.

Although meant for coal, I use it on a daily basis with wood every winter. I found mine in an architectural salvage yard 10 years ago and paid £600 for it, its price when new in 1962 was about £27, say about $500 in todays money. Mine works great and the enamel is close to perfect. They were manufactured near Stirling in Scotland, only about 20 miles from where I live.

Some pics of the stove and a scan of the manuals.

We normally use it with the doors closed and the flue vents close to get the best heat.





But the doors open and fold tight back behind the wings.




Two vent stages at the bottom, one for regulation and one for starting.




The pivoted vent lifts right off.




The top lift right off, for dusting?



















And here is an advertising original flyer.





Hope this helps someone someday.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (May 6, 2016)

Very, very nice. I love stoves from the 50's and 60's.


----------



## begreen (May 7, 2016)

Very cool and very 60's design. Thanks for posting.


----------

